# Condoms in septic tank expose affair



## convert

So the neighbor had his septic tank back-up in his house. He needed help finding and uncovering the lid to have it pumped. It had been 12 years or so since last pump.

ground was froze and had to build a fire to thaw the ground, the lid was about 18 inches down.

So we got the lid uncovered the pumper truck ready to pump it out. We take the lid off and in the top scum layer there is condoms, a lot of them.
neighbor a bit embarrassed mention i have never used condoms and i have been fixed for years.

Back ground: The neighbor and his wife mid 50s, 2 kids all grown and moved out of state with their own families. They have lived in the house for about 30 years.

I can start to see on his face the wheels turning. I know right then this is not good. I want to get out of there. He looks sick. I know that feeling all so well. I start to feel the same. It is like my Dday all over again. it is only about 4 months since my lasted dray.
The pumper guy starts in on what you should not flush when on a septic tank goes through a whole list, he keeps going on and on he won't shut up he does get it.
the neighbors wife comes home and i stick the shovel in ground and leave almost running home.
I am physically sick and shaken, my wife notices right away and ask what is wrong I tell her. My wife says I need to go talk to him. (I think she just wants the dirt). It would be to soon anyway.
The neighbors wife and my wife don't get along.
I can't be there for him it is way to much of a Trigger for me.
I don't know what i could do for, him any suggestions?


----------



## mablenc

Well maybe they belonged to a previous owner? Or belonged to his kids? 

Other than that, tell him to come here.


----------



## manticore

convert said:


> It had been 12 years or so since last pump.


well, there is a possibility that those were used by their kids when they were younger dont you think?

I mean if they are in their 50's there is no risk of pregnacy and OM normally push for sex without condoms, I don't say to to let your neighbor to delude himself but first dismiss other logic explanations.


----------



## Hope1964

Yeah, is he sure they're from his wife and not his kids?

Does he know what you went through? It might help him just to know that.


----------



## john1068

mablenc said:


> Well maybe they belonged to a previous owner? Or belonged to his kids?
> 
> Other than that, tell him to come here.


Certainly...12 years without a pump, kids at home at some point during those 12 years (perhaps) - could've been from them...However, my mind movies would be starting to go into overload...


----------



## mablenc

The wife could also be using condoms with a vibrator.


----------



## arbitrator

*A news story about a Texas divorce case a few years ago involving adultery where the couples only small child broke the unfortunate news by coming to the breakfast table where Mom and Dad was seated, all while playing with a recently used condom that he had found stashed somewhere in the house!

And since the parents weren't on any kind of birth control and since Dad actually refused to ever wear the things, Mama was basically "owned" ~ more especially, when Dad had the child's "newly-acquired toy" lab-tested only to find a "strange" DNA presence in it, other than his wife's!*


----------



## convert

The kids have been gone for about 10 years maybe a little more. yes the kids do visit on holidays, but the look on his face, I knew that look.

they have lived there 30 years.
No he does not know about my situation.

Yes I could tell him about TAM.


----------



## john1068

convert said:


> So the neighbor had his septic tank back-up in his house. He needed help finding and uncovering the lid to have it pumped. It had been 12 years or so since last pump.
> 
> ground was froze and had to build a fire to thaw the ground, the lid was about 18 inches down.
> 
> So we got the lid uncovered the pumper truck ready to pump it out. We take the lid off and in the top scum layer there is condoms, a lot of them.
> neighbor a bit embarrassed mention i have never used condoms and i have been fixed for years.
> 
> Back ground: The neighbor and his wife mid 50s, 2 kids all grown and moved out of state with their own families. They have lived in the house for about 30 years.
> 
> I can start to see on his face the wheels turning. I know right then this is not good. I want to get out of there. He looks sick. I know that feeling all so well. I start to feel the same. It is like my Dday all over again. it is only about 4 months since my lasted dray.
> The pumper guy starts in on what you should not flush when on a septic tank goes through a whole list, he keeps going on and on he won't shut up he does get it.
> the neighbors wife comes home and i stick the shovel in ground and leave almost running home.
> I am physically sick and shaken, my wife notices right away and ask what is wrong I tell her. My wife says I need to go talk to him. (I think she just wants the dirt). It would be to soon anyway.
> The neighbors wife and my wife don't get along.
> I can't be there for him it is way to much of a Trigger for me.
> I don't know what i could do for, him any suggestions?


I hate to bring it up...if your male neighbor _says_ he didn't use them...and your wife for some reason doesn't like his wife...is it possible that he was another man to you WW and were HIS condoms before he got fixed more than 4 years ago? That his reaction was that you BOTH were looking at the condoms? Or is this just my TAM induced cynicism? It will be interesting to see if he ever discusses with his wife or not...sorry to be so dark here.


----------



## Graywolf2

convert said:


> Back ground: The neighbor and his wife mid 50s, 2 kids all grown and moved out of state with their own families. They have lived in the house for about 30 years.


How long ago were their children living in the house?


Most condoms are made of latex rubber, like latex gloves and balloons. The people who manufacture balloons have studied the breakdown of their product in the environment and they report: 

"Field tests show that latex rubber balloons are very degradable on exposure in the environment under a broad range of exposure conditions including exposure to sunlight and weathering, exposure to water, and exposure to soil. The balloon samples show significant degradation after six weeks of exposure. The balloon samples appear to be degrading at about the same rate as oak tree leaves and about three times faster than small pieces of wood (oak and pine)."


----------



## convert

^^ no it is ok.

He has a disability and well not good looking enough my wife ( I would hope).


----------



## tornado

I know someone who pumps septic tanks. He said you would be surprised how many times he has seen that situation.


----------



## Hope1964

Graywolf2 said:


> How long ago were their children living in the house?
> 
> 
> Most condoms are made of latex rubber, like latex gloves and balloons. The people who manufacture balloons have studied the breakdown of their product in the environment and they report:
> 
> "Field tests show that latex rubber balloons are very degradable on exposure in the environment under a broad range of exposure conditions including exposure to sunlight and weathering, exposure to water, and exposure to soil. The balloon samples show significant degradation after six weeks of exposure. The balloon samples appear to be degrading at about the same rate as oak tree leaves and about three times faster than small pieces of wood (oak and pine)."


A septic tank is an anaerobic environment so this result may mean nothing, as it is under aerobic conditions.


----------



## LongWalk

Convert, are you on your second marriage? Is this a trigger for you?


----------



## russell28

Could be his, used them with hookers he found on craigs list.. told you he doesn't need them to cover his tracks.


----------



## cool12

who flushes a condom?
certainly not a grown adult, i would hope.

my guess is from the kids when they were living there.


----------



## bandit.45

mablenc said:


> Well maybe they belonged to a previous owner? Or belonged to his kids?
> 
> Other than that, tell him to come here.


The condoms were on top of the solids layer or they would not have noticed them, meaning that they were recently deposited there. The outlet of the sewer line empties out on the top side of the septic tank. Had those been from previous owners they would have been on the bottom of the solids layer and not seen.


----------



## mablenc

bandit.45 said:


> The condoms were on top of the solids layer or they would not have noticed them, meaning that they were recently deposited there. The outlet of the sewer line empties out on the top side of the septic tank. Had those been from previous owners they would have been on the bottom of the solids layer and not seen.


I was thinking they float and stay on top, I know nothing about sewers.


----------



## Lordhavok

Lol, this is how my first wife and I got busted back when we were 15 or 16, sewer backed up, her dad had the pump truck come out, and there it is.


----------



## BrockLanders

Aren't septic tanks treated with sulfuric acid? I don't see a thin little condom lasting very long in that environment, and floating nonetheless...


----------



## F-102

Tell your neighbor not to confront her just yet; there is the chance that she had nothing to do with the condoms. But...

Do tell him to start looking for other evidence (phone records, e-mails, etc.), then refer him to this site; he will get all the advice he needs.

One thing's strange, though: if your W didn't like the neighbor's W, surely she would have seen someone coming into the house at some point. Surely she would have blabbed about it, because, as you say, she likes "dirt".


----------



## 6301

What a hell of way to get busted. The honey dipper shows up and now someone has to pay the price. 

I would like to be a fly on the wall when this guy sits down with his wife and asks how these things got in the tank. Sound like a sit com.


----------



## Graywolf2

cool12 said:


> who flushes a condom?
> certainly not a grown adult, i would hope.


An adult that doesn’t want to take a used condom with them and who doesn’t want to leave any evidence in the house. You flush drugs to destroy evidence.


***EDIT***

The original meaning scumbag was a used condom.


----------



## convert

No i am still on my first marriage, 24 years and another 4 years dating her.

Yes a trigger for me.

I did not stay and talk to him i got out of there


----------



## 3putt

Lordhavok said:


> Lol, this is how my first wife and I got busted back when we were 15 or 16, sewer backed up, her dad had the pump truck come out, and there it is.


Those were the days, eh?


----------



## Ceegee

cool12 said:


> who flushes a condom?
> certainly not a grown adult, i would hope.
> 
> my guess is from the kids when they were living there.



Someone who doesn't care what it does to the plumbing, like an OM.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Maybe because I barely speak to my neighbors more than 1-2 times a year; occasionally we help each other after big blizzards or storms, trees down, etc but otherwise we all keep to ourselves.

But unless he's a close buddy, I wouldn't bring it up again. If he comes to you to discuss it, fine, otherwise leave them be.

Back in my mid 20s my gf and I were helping a friend move from one apartment to another. We lifted up his box spring and found 20+ used condoms under his bed. His face turned beet red. As a housewarming gift we got him a wastebasket for his bedroom.


----------



## convert

^^
Yes we are not that close to our neighbors either maybe speak to them 6 or so times year like you.


----------



## Caribbean Man

BrockLanders said:


> Aren't septic tanks treated with sulfuric acid? I don't see a thin little condom lasting very long in that environment, and floating nonetheless...


Not only that, but like Bandit said , septic tanks are usually divided into two sections.
If they weren't recent, then they would have been decomposed and submerged a loooong time ago.

Latex is biodegradable, and on top of the scum it would rot. In the water it would not rot.


----------



## cool12

Graywolf2 said:


> An adult that doesn’t want to take a used condom with them and who doesn’t want to leave any evidence in the house. You flush drugs to destroy evidence.


idk, they're small enough to wrap in some tp and get rid of pretty easily. 
even my 14 an 11 yo kids no not to flush anything in the commode other than tp.


----------



## Graywolf2

Hope1964 said:


> A septic tank is an anaerobic environment so this result may mean nothing, as it is under aerobic conditions.





convert said:


> So we got the lid uncovered the pumper truck ready to pump it out. We take the lid off and in the top scum layer there is condoms, a lot of them.


The top layer is aerobic. Aerobic or anaerobic, latex condoms should degrade.


----------



## bandit.45

BrockLanders said:


> Aren't septic tanks treated with sulfuric acid? I don't see a thin little condom lasting very long in that environment, and floating nonetheless...


No. Any acids or bleaches kill the bacteria that break down the solids. That is why people who have septic tanks have to be careful not to overuse toilet cleansers, and they have to flush a packet of bacteria booster down the toilet every few weeks. 

Think of the septic tank as a big stomach. It converts the human waste and paper solids into a bacterial scum which slowly builds up over time. Once the solid layer gets thick enough you have to pump it out.


----------



## BrockLanders

bandit.45 said:


> No. Any acids or bleaches kill the bacteria that break down the solids. That is why people who have septic tanks have to be careful not to overuse toilet cleansers, and they have to flush a packet of bacteria booster down the toilet every few weeks.
> 
> Think of the septic tank as a big stomach. It converts the human waste and paper solids into a bacterial scum which slowly builds up over time. Once the solid layer gets thick enough you have to pump it out.


The guy that's treated my septic system has used acid in it after he had backfilled it to break up the bottom of the tank which can become like glass after a while.


----------



## bandit.45

BrockLanders said:


> The guy that's treated my septic system has used acid in it after he had backfilled it to break up the bottom of the tank which can become like glass after a while.


Well yeah, when you are cleaning the tank like that. but he probably flushed it out good before refilling the tank and leaving.


----------



## badmemory

Who knew there were so many condom experts on this board.


----------



## convert

^^^ and septic tank 

My wife doesn't understand why i got so upset (Triggered)

I reminded her its only 4 months since our last dday
and his dday felt like my dday all over again.

I tried to get her to come here but she was upset i was even posting and really upset I was on the other forum LS (Love shack) she thought it was a hook up site. ...... jesus


----------



## Hope1964

convert said:


> ^^^ and septic tank
> 
> My wife doesn't understand why i got so upset (Triggered)
> 
> I reminded her its only 4 months since our last dday
> and his dday felt like my dday all over again.


You know, that is the WRONG reaction by your wife. Only four months out?? She should still be grovelling, ESPECIALLY when you trigger.

Hell, it's almost four YEARS out for us and my husband is STILL remorseful when I trigger.

Sorry, it just pisses me off when WS's think everything should just be back to NORMAL so quickly and try to rugsweep things. Shows they have no freaking clue what they actually did to you.


----------



## convert

^^ you are so so right.

I think sometime the only way she would know what it is like is if i had an affair... No No i am not going there.


----------



## Squeakr

Hope1964 said:


> Sorry, it just pisses me off when WS's think everything should just be back to NORMAL so quickly and try to rugsweep things. Shows they have no freaking clue what they actually did to you.


I second this and also wonder why they even want "NORMAL" again as that was supposedly so bad for them that they had to cheat? Makes no sense to me, but then what do I know???????


----------



## arbitrator

*My only real experience with condoms was largely in my collegiate/fraternity days when, as frat pledges, we were made to inflate those babies up at our superior's orders and then let them go flying at social events ~ or to strategically place some opened ones in certain select punch bowls or dinner buffets!*


----------



## GTdad

Graywolf2 said:


> The top layer is aerobic. Aerobic or anaerobic, latex condoms should degrade.


They'll last at least a year, for certain. When we moved into our current house, we were having frequent plumbing issues. Turns out the pipe leading to the septic field was clogged with what must have been a hundred condoms. The fact that someone flushed them without thinking through how a septic system works isn't surprising at all.


----------



## Thorburn

Years ago I used condoms. The condom and the wrapper went down the toilet. I never thought about it.

As to the septic issues. When I was about 12 I helped my dad unclog the septic in the back of the house. The toilet went to the front septic tank. The kitchen sink went to a septic tank in the back of the house. My dad built the house in 1949. So for all those years, bacon grease, soap, etc, from the kitchen sink went into that back tank. The sink backed up and there was nothing coming out of the drain into the drain field for the sink. We dug down and opened up the lid. I literally stood on top of the stuff. It was like a frozen lake. I took a digging iron and busted up about eight inches of hard soap, grease, etc. The drain was near the top of the septic tank and was clogged as well.

I also worked on a farm and the farmer sold septic tank cleaner. I worked for him packing the stuff in containers like comet containers. I would pour is a certain amount of yeast like stuff and the rest was saw dust. They sold like hot cakes in our area.

People were always warned not to put caustic materials down their drains if they had septic tanks. I sure they did. My dad would not. He says it messes with the natural process.

I dug open several septic tanks in my youth. You would be surprised what did not decompose.

One other thought. I have dug outhouses, and have friends who do it on a fairly regular basis. In our area some of the homes had outhouses that date back to the 1700's or earlier. When you become a "digger" you can find a lot of stuff and some bottles, etc, can fetch over $1,000.00. Some stuff does not decompose over centuries, even wooden items. Heck, they still mine cedar tree in New Jersey and have been since colonial times, that have laid in swamps for perhaps centuries, and the wood is still good.

So a condom in a septic tank surviving in that environment is no surprise to me.

Someone once told me, if you can't eat it, don't flush it, and a septic tank is not a cemetery so don't flush fish down there. Though we flushed fish and mice down our toilet when I was growing up.


----------



## LongWalk

Convert,

How long did your wife's affair last?

Does she understand the pain it caused you?


----------



## MattMatt

BrockLanders said:


> Aren't septic tanks treated with sulfuric acid? I don't see a thin little condom lasting very long in that environment, and floating nonetheless...


No. I don't think they are.


----------



## arbitrator




----------



## 86857

Wow! this topic got me really interested in septic tank systems of all things. I couldn't help but think that condoms are latex - therefore not biodegradable and they they would simply float on the top forever - or until the next time the tank was pumped out. 
Anyway I googled and. . . 

"_Condoms won't clog a pipe but like some other debris, because they are of modest size and are quite flexible, but condoms are (usually) not bio degradable. So we listed condoms, or other latex products such as latex gloves above as "never flush".
A condom in the septic tank will probably join other debris in the tank's floating scum layer, and will be removed at the next tank pump-out. Of course, if the septic tank outlet tee baffles are missing, the condom will join other floating debris on its way out to clog the drainfield, so ask your septic pumper to check the condition of the septic tank baffles when the septic tank is next pumped._"

You said it's 12 years since the last pump-out. 
Kids moved away about 10 or more years ago. 
So they are the kids' holiday condoms.
But there were lots of condoms. 
How many condoms would 2 kids use on holidays over 10 years? 
In fact a lot less than 10 years since you said the kids have their own families now - most couples don't use condoms. 
Now, I'm not so sure. 
You seemed very sure that you knew 'that look'. 
Quite a mystery!
My Google search also revealed that affairs are often discovered in this way - who would have ever guessed. 
TAM sure takes us to weird and wonderful places sometimes


----------



## clipclop2

1. Check texts and emails
2. Review cell bill
3. Buy a VAR
4. Get septic pumped


----------



## couple

This is far from a smoking gun.

My guess is that his wife will just say (whether she's cheating or not) "I have no idea how they got there". And he'll be left to deal with his doubts. Sad.

Their kids or other overnight guests in their house might be more inclined to use condoms when visiting in order to avoid making a mess of someone else's sheets/bed. And if you are an overnight guest in someone else's house, flushing gives the (false) comfort that it's completely gone and won't cause embarrassment if found when the rubbish is emptied - or worse fished out by a dog, etc.

Also, this whole thing might be very different from what it seems. They could have been his from his own illicit activities or just from him masturbating with them. he might have been horribly embarrassed by the whole thing and just said that he doesn't need/use condoms.


----------



## convert

LongWalk said:


> Convert,
> 
> How long did your wife's affair last?
> 
> Does she understand the pain it caused you?



It was a ONS 
she had a year long EA about 12 years ago (different person) that was about to turn PA. I caught it the night before it was supposed to turn PA.

and i think she had a ONS (different person) before we were married 25 years ago.


----------



## thummper

And yet you stayed. How did you two manage to work this out? It would be a total deal breaker for me, obviously not for you. What did you do to affect R?


----------



## convert

yes i am staying for now.

working it out is still ongoing 

I did full exposure, I mean i told everyone

No contact with OM and toxic friends two friends almost as bad as the OM.

No IC but i come hear and it has helped a lot.

reading No more mr nice guy.

I got total access to everything.

VAR and hidden nanny cams

and a few more things that i have done in case i bail


----------



## brokeneric

convert, did you get a post nup?


----------



## convert

No, but i have hid some money.
quite a bit actually.

I probably should tell some one in case something happens to me


----------



## brokeneric

convert, its funny how life made us paranoid.


----------



## convert

yes it is.

It is funny how she was in her EA 12 years ago one of her friend new what she was doing and her friend wanted me and that is when she seemed to come out of the affair fog.

Like little kids playing with toys


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I'm TOTALLY asking my husband about this via text right now. He designs treatment plants and sewage systems.  I wonder what he'll say other than "why the f**k are you asking me a question like this??" LOL


----------



## convert

Yes most wastewater treatment plants have bar screens at the head of the plant and there is always condoms and quite a bit of other items in the bar screens.

I used to design water and wastewater plants too


----------



## ScarletBegonias

ok he said "they would be floating. They don't break down. Spent everyday cleaning those out of treatment plants.Not something that should be flushed especially with an on lot septic system."


----------



## convert

yes he is right/correct


----------



## ScarletBegonias

LOL after I told him why I was asking he said "most likely the condoms aren' t the problem. That is way too long to go without pumping. Every 3 years is standard."

You can tell he's work oriented bc he said nothing about it being an indication of something fishy going on inside the home.


----------



## bfree

ScarletBegonias said:


> LOL after I told him why I was asking he said "most likely the condoms aren' t the problem. That is way too long to go without pumping. Every 3 years is standard."
> 
> You can tell he's work oriented bc he said nothing about it being an indication of something fishy going on inside the home.


His innocence is endearing.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

bfree said:


> His innocence is endearing.


isn't it? <3 makes me smile and give thanks that he has that innocent side still.


----------



## BrockLanders

couple said:


> This is far from a smoking gun.
> 
> My guess is that his wife will just say (whether she's cheating or not) "I have no idea how they got there". And he'll be left to deal with his doubts. Sad.
> 
> Their kids or other overnight guests in their house might be more inclined to use condoms when visiting in order to avoid making a mess of someone else's sheets/bed. And if you are an overnight guest in someone else's house, flushing gives the (false) comfort that it's completely gone and won't cause embarrassment if found when the rubbish is emptied - or worse fished out by a dog, etc.
> 
> Also, this whole thing might be very different from what it seems. They could have been his from his own illicit activities or just from him masturbating with them. he might have been horribly embarrassed by the whole thing and just said that he doesn't need/use condoms.


Why would anyone use a condom while masturbating? To stop from giving yourself a disease? To stop from getting yourself pregnant?


----------



## naiveonedave

kinda want to know how this plays out


----------



## brokeneric

BrockLanders said:


> Why would anyone use a condom while masturbating? To stop from giving yourself a disease? To stop from getting yourself pregnant?


Thanks Brock. Made me laugh after a long while.


----------



## tom67

BrockLanders said:


> Why would anyone use a condom while masturbating? To stop from giving yourself a disease? To stop from getting yourself pregnant?


:rofl:


----------



## workindad

BrockLanders said:


> Why would anyone use a condom while masturbating? To stop from giving yourself a disease? To stop from getting yourself pregnant?




Perhaps the vibrator was borrowed. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 6301

couple said:


> Also, this whole thing might be very different from what it seems. They could have been his from his own illicit activities or just from him masturbating with them. he might have been horribly embarrassed by the whole thing and just said that he doesn't need/use condoms.


 He going to wear a condom to masturbate. I suppose he's going to stand in front of a mirror and look at himself and say, "Will you be gentle with me and tell me you love me?" Then he'll say to the mirror, "I will love you for eternity and respect you in the morning my beautiful hand."

Who masturbates with a condom? But to get to the point of the matter someone put the condoms in the tank. 

It would make a great mystery novel. A whodunit.


----------



## the guy

convert said:


> ^^^ and septic tank
> 
> My wife doesn't understand why i got so upset (Triggered)
> 
> I reminded her its only 4 months since our last dday
> and his dday felt like my dday all over again.
> 
> I tried to get her to come here but she was upset i was even posting and really upset I was on the other forum LS (Love shack) she thought it was a hook up site. ...... jesus


My old lady thought the same thing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## workindad

What a sh!tty way to find out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

This thread title...


----------



## ConanHub

convert said:


> ^^^ and septic tank
> 
> My wife doesn't understand why i got so upset (Triggered)
> 
> I reminded her its only 4 months since our last dday
> and his dday felt like my dday all over again.
> 
> I tried to get her to come here but she was upset i was even posting and really upset I was on the other forum LS (Love shack) she thought it was a hook up site. ...... jesus


BOO F'N HOO!!
This shows how self centered she still is. 
She thinks it's fun to let OM check out her birth canal and then gets upset at you for posting on a blog to help you cope with her cheap azz? 

Even if you were checking out a dating sight (I know you aren't going that route) what the hell would she have to complain about?

I hope you require her to do some serious changing and self evaluation "heavy lifting ". You should not have to be explaining your behavior, you didn't sleep with a gutter tramp, but she acted like one.

Hope for "your" recovery and I hope you make her own every crappy repercussion (triggers, etc.) for her infidelity.
Take care and thanks for sharing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## convert

thanks, ConanHub

she is doing some lifting maybe not as heavy as i would like, but definitely improvement.

So i have not been back to the neighbors yet.

thought i would take some printed metals for a riser for the septic tank so he doesn't have to dig the 18" every time it needs pumped. The hole still looks to be uncovered.
This would be a reason to go over and maybe break the ice, to help/get info, can't help but feel a little nosey.


----------



## ConanHub

Just make sure your taking care of yourself, it doesn't seem like your wife has figured out how to do that yet, so it's up to you to make sure that " you" are safe and healing.

If you need to know about your neighbors, make sure you know why first and make sure the reason will help, not hurt, you in the process. Talking to your wife about it may or may not help either of you.

You need to be helped in your healing, she needs a way better understanding of just how she stuck a knife through your rib cage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy

Helping others sometimes helps us

But what the hell do I know ,I'm just the new guy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## imtamnew

6301 said:


> Who masturbates with a condom?


Someone who ejaculates out a lot of semen.


----------



## badcompany

convert said:


> Yes most wastewater treatment plants have bar screens at the head of the plant and there is always condoms and quite a bit of other items in the bar screens.
> 
> I used to design water and wastewater plants too


My workplace fabricates a lot of metal bits for treatment plants. They have all kinds of "nice" terms for the components in a wastewater plant when they could just dispel with the BS and call them condom and tampon grates and weirs, poop basins, and the like.


----------



## convert

update:
I took the information on the septic tank riser to the neighbors.
he didn't invite me in, I ask how everything is going.
You could tell he didn't want to talk.
All he said is that him and his wife are divorcing and thank me for the info.
I have no other details.
I told him, if he needed to talk i would be there as i am in simarlar situation. he just said thanks and i left.

I told my wife, she didn't understand why he is throwing away that long marriage. I said he didn't throw anything away it was his wife.
ugh 
She was quiet the whole weekend (it was nice)


----------



## Thorburn

He more than likely had a gut feeling something was wrong in his marriage. Based upon how you described his reaction, the condoms were the evidence. (IMO).


----------



## Differentguy

I was really hoping the condoms belonged to the kids. I am going to just assume that the wife came clean about something.


----------



## bandit.45

convert said:


> update:
> I took the information on the septic tank riser to the neighbors.
> he didn't invite me in, I ask how everything is going.
> You could tell he didn't want to talk.
> All he said is that him and his wife are divorcing and thank me for the info.
> I have no other details.
> I told him, if he needed to talk i would be there as i am in simarlar situation. he just said thanks and i left.
> 
> I told my wife, she didn't understand why he is throwing away that long marriage. I said he didn't throw anything away it was his wife.
> ugh
> She was quiet the whole weekend (it was nice)


Your wife just doesn't get it does she? She comes across as extremely entitled, almost to the point where what most would consider the norm is for her the exception.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER

The stbxw of the "condoms in the septic tank" guy is not the run of the mill cheater. She used condoms.

It's seems that about 80% of the cheaters that we read about here didn't have the decency to use condoms.

The irony is that she had the ware with all to use the condoms, but if she hadn't - it may have taken her husband much longer, if ever, to catch her.

Covert, it was nice to offer your ear and unfortunate BS experiences to your neighbor.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

As usual -- where there is smoke there is fire. We all came up with many plausible scenarios as to why it may not be an affair.

But at the end of the day... If it walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck...

Lesson learned. Don't flush condoms. And for WW or WH -- take them with you. Find a public trash can...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## convert

You are right bandit.45.our first MC session this was pointed out to her.

Thanks ground pounder, I still feel a little funny about asking about his personal situation.


----------



## cool12

i too was hoping it was kids. poor guy.
and i still can't believe someone is stupid enough to flush a condom, septic system or not. it's not like they are so big you couldn't wrap it in tp and turf it.


----------



## Lovemytruck

convert said:


> update:
> I told my wife, she didn't understand why he is throwing away that long marriage. I said he didn't throw anything away it was his wife.
> ugh
> She was quiet the whole weekend (it was nice)


Bandit already said it, but this is the point of your whole issue.

It is evident that your wife, and likely the neighbor's WW, do not respect marriage. It is appalling at the sense of entitlement waywards have toward marriage.

Too bad you can't turn the tables.

Let you wife know that you don't want to throw your marriage away either, but you really want to see what kind of other women are available out there. 

Then watch the fur fly.


----------



## OnTheRocks

Weird, I design sewer plants as well. Plant operators were also slammed by Quixotic in his thread just last week. Lots of us here, evidently. There are indeed a lot of industry jokes and euphemisms. Poop is called "food" (for the bacteria that break it down). Sh!t is our bread & butter, and everybody's gotta sh!t, so business is steady. LOL


----------



## bandit.45

Well, cow manure is still the preferred fertilizer here in the Phoenix Valley where I live. Farmers couldn't grow anything without it. 

Sh!t is a intregal part of the food cycle.


----------



## SolidSnake

6301 said:


> He going to wear a condom to masturbate. I suppose he's going to stand in front of a mirror and look at himself and say, "Will you be gentle with me and tell me you love me?" Then he'll say to the mirror, "I will love you for eternity and respect you in the morning my beautiful hand."
> 
> Who masturbates with a condom? But to get to the point of the matter someone put the condoms in the tank.
> 
> It would make a great mystery novel. A whodunit.


I almost died laughing at this. So funny!


----------



## 3putt

SolidSnake said:


> I almost died laughing at this. So funny!





6301 said:


> He going to wear a condom to masturbate. I suppose he's going to stand in front of a mirror and look at himself and say, "Will you be gentle with me and tell me you love me?" Then he'll say to the mirror, "I will love you for eternity and respect you in the morning my beautiful hand."
> 
> Who masturbates with a condom? But to get to the point of the matter someone put the condoms in the tank.
> 
> It would make a great mystery novel. A whodunit.


Reminds me of this...just so you know why guys wear a condom when they rub one out.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Not for nothing, condoms are expensive. If I put one on every time I rubbed one out, I'd be in the poorhouse.

Of course the chick at CVS would think I'm a stud.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6301

convert said:


> thanks, ConanHub
> 
> she is doing some lifting maybe not as heavy as i would like, but definitely improvement.


 What you should tell her if you feel she isn't doing enough heavy lifting is that you'll to the heavy lifting and you'll start with the lid of your septic tank and see if there is any hidden treasures in there that don't belong to you.


----------



## OnTheRocks

Seriously, what a couple of idiots. Who flushes rubbers down the toilet anyway, much less when you're fncking some dude's wife at his house?


----------



## larry.gray

OnTheRocks said:


> Weird, I design sewer plants as well. Plant operators were also slammed by Quixotic in his thread just last week. Lots of us here, evidently. There are indeed a lot of industry jokes and euphemisms. Poop is called "food" (for the bacteria that break it down). Sh!t is our bread & butter, and everybody's gotta sh!t, so business is steady. LOL


I design adjustable speed drives. 40% of our business comes from the waste water industry, they are our number one customer. I too make my living from poo.


----------



## OnTheRocks

I know inverter drives quite well. Small world.


----------



## 10th Engineer Harrison

Well, it would seem Our Lady of the Septic Tank appeared holy enough 2 make the OM(s) use condoms. But I'll bet it just means she was clever enough 2 keep her affair low-key for a very long time, but not smart enough 2 realize that they might ever be found.

-ol' 2long


----------



## Rookie4

First thing. this sounds like an old Johnny Paycheck song. "I've got condoms in my septic tank and I'm feelin mighty low". Now that I've got that out of my system. When I was in college I worked for a honey dipper for two summers. The pay was really good (for a college boy) and it was outside work. I've seen a lot of nasty things in septic tanks, including a **** load of condoms. I don't think that they degrade quite as quick as some posters have said. Your neighbors could have been in there for at least a couple of years or more. Also as far as flushing things go, my kids flushed EVERYTHING down the toilet. Rubber balls , and other toys, dead fish (we have had a crapload of dead Goldfish over the years) and anything else their ornery little minds could come up with.


----------



## Thorburn

OnTheRocks said:


> Seriously, what a couple of idiots. Who flushes rubbers down the toilet anyway, much less when you're fncking some dude's wife at his house?


:lol: When I used them years ago, I flushed them down the toilet. Wrapper and all. Only until I read this thread I really never thought about it.

Let's see. Most of them were flushed in New York, quite a few in the Poconos, and a few in Amish country. Never had a back up in the old sewer pipes and there were no septic tanks, all city sewer lines.


----------



## Chaparral

I think a suggestion to your neighbor to come to TAM would be the nicest thing you could do fo him. Most guys don't want to talk about this crap with anyone they know.


----------

